# Fake Tan question...



## BeaBea (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

You're all so well informed on the beauty products front I wondered if anyone could help... I have very pale skin. If you're polite you can call it 'English Rose' but its dead white in winter and either pale pink or lobster red in the summer. 

I've been seeing lots of body moisturisers coming onto the market which contain some fake tan. Johnson Holiday Skin and Nivea Sunkissed are the two that come to mind but they might have slightly different names for you as I'm in the UK and I know most of you are in the US. I'm so tempted to try them to get a bit of colour on my pasty pins, but...

What I was wondering was - has anyone tried them? Do they have that distinctive fake-tan smell? Do they 'grab' onto drier patches of skin giving you the oh-so-attractive orange knees fake tan give away? Do they give a realistic colour on really pale skin? There are bits of me that aren't too easy to reach so do I need to be worried about getting a patchy finish as with traditional fake tans?

I think thats enough questions but any other thoughts and comments welcomed!!

Thanks in advance
Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Carrie (Apr 20, 2006)

Tracey, I also have very fair skin - while I don't mind that at all, I am self-conscious about some small purplish marks on my calves from old mosquito bites, so in the summertime I use Jergen's tinted lotion (can't remember what it's called). I use the fairest tone, just on my legs, and it's quite wonderful - evens out my skin tone, moisturizes well, and doesn't smell bad at all. You do need to be careful to apply it evenly and not miss any spots, for obvious reasons.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 20, 2006)

Tracey, 

I have done the "Tan in a Can" quite a bit. I grew up in Texas and as a young'un, took tanning to a competitive level. As I got older and a little wiser I realized that it was not such a good thing so I switched to the fake kind. I have also used many different types. I would suggest starting with the lightest you can find. Through trial and error I developed a little "get a tan routine"

Shower and exfolliate! Use an exfolliating scrub, and one of those puff things, all over! Scrub Scrub Scrub 

Once dry and out of the shower (feeling all spiffy and clean), moisturize your dryer areas (knees, elbows, backs of the knees, ankles) any where there is a different skin texture. I use a very heavy cream. 

Then I apply the tanning stuff to arms legs ect. I completely avoid knees elbows, backs of knees, ankles, backs of my hands. Since my skin is very dry and will absorb like crazy, and naturally a little darker. 

One tip is to use gloves when applying (like hospital gloves) That way your palms and fingers won't get tan! 

I haven't tried the lotions with color since I tend to be a sweaty mess and can just imagine leaving fat girl smudges everywhere I go. 

It can be a pain, but it is fun to pamper yourself and much better than the alternative of baking in the sun!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Tracey...

I started using "Jergens" Natural Glow daily moisturizer two weeks ago. There are two of them, a small tube for faces, and a large tube for everything else. It is gradual and soft and pretty. I really like the results. It looks like I just came back from a nice vacation. Just a little bronze and glow. Great stuff. Plus...I love the smell (a big deal to me) and I love the way it moisturizes. The facial moisturizer is so soft. I use the lightest one cause I'm a fair girl too. 

So, that my recommendation.


----------



## toni (Apr 20, 2006)

This is a great thread. I am going to try the Jergens lotion. I go to a tanning salon 1-2 times a week. I have been reading a lot about the effects of tanning lately and it is quite frightening. However, I love the way I look in a tan. If this stuff does work it will be great. Tans make you look younger and can hide blemishes on your body. I have a few scars that can hardly be seen when I am sporting a tan.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 20, 2006)

I suffer from the paleness that you can see the blue veins and all lol when I had bleached hair some people thought I was partially albino...anyway, I've not noticed a difference very much when trying those gradual moisturizers. I go the route of time outside with SPF50 on...I still burn


----------



## Carrie (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, it's the Jergen's Natural Glow that I use - great stuff. And EP, don't worry about leaving smudges when you sweat - not gonna happen, I promise. And you certainly don't have to go through all that rigamarole with exfoliating and stuff before using it. To keep your hands from getting "tan", just wash your hands after rubbing it into the body parts you *do* want to be tan.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you ladies, seems like the vote is unanimous. 

I've never seen that brand here in the UK but as soon as I can find a supplier in the US who will ship to me I'm placing my order. I'll report back!

Love to All
Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 21, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Thank you ladies, seems like the vote is unanimous.
> 
> I've never seen that brand here in the UK but as soon as I can find a supplier in the US who will ship to me I'm placing my order. I'll report back!
> 
> ...



Tracey...

Go to Drugstore.com


----------



## Emma (Apr 21, 2006)

My mum uses the Johnson Holiday Skin and she's found it really good. It builds up over a few days/weeks rather than just a few hours like normal fake tans so it's kind of impossible to go too orange. It doesn't cling onto dry skin as it's a moisturiser.


----------



## Jes (Apr 24, 2006)

I do whatever anyone else tells me, and so I too bought the Jergens. Prepare to be amazed by my co-hotness, y'all.


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 25, 2006)

A friend of mine fake tans all year long for modeling, and here's what she reccommends-

Start exfoliating a few days beforehand. It'll give you a smoother longer lasting base for the product. Also, stop moisturizing a day or two beforehand. Some products have chemicals than can change the color or how it adheres to skin.

Dry completely before applying. Water can make a difference in the result.

To stay dry, crank up the air or use a fan or two, especially if you tend to sweat easily. You want to stay dry.

Use the lightest color that seems appropriate for your skin tone. You can always go darker but making it lighter can be tough.

If you want to do your whole body, make it a group project and have at least one person there to help get your back, back of legs, other hard to reach parts or as a pair of eyes to guide you to spots that you've missed, look streaky, etc.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 13, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Hi Tracey...
> 
> I started using "Jergens" Natural Glow daily moisturizer two weeks ago. There are two of them, a small tube for faces, and a large tube for everything else. It is gradual and soft and pretty. I really like the results. It looks like I just came back from a nice vacation. Just a little bronze and glow. Great stuff. Plus...I love the smell (a big deal to me) and I love the way it moisturizes. The facial moisturizer is so soft. I use the lightest one cause I'm a fair girl too.
> 
> So, that my recommendation.



I started last week and I love it, too. Definitely is helping me get rid of my pasty wintery "glow".


----------



## RedHead (May 13, 2006)

I am a redhead with fair skin...the tan you see in my avatar is from Mystic Tan....I love the spray on tan; 10 minutes from start to finish and I'm done and the next day I am all aglow!!!

It lasts for about two weeks and costs about $25.00 and I don't have to worry about smudges/lines/cancer/spots or other things associated with the self applications or with the real deal! BTW I only do this in the summer and for special occasions like a Christmas Party


----------



## BeaBea (May 13, 2006)

Hi Redhead,

Mystic Tan? Is it self applied or is it one where someone else sprays you? It definitely gives you a lovely effect, I would never have guessed yours wasn't natural.

I've started with the Johnsons holiday skin. I like the effect but it has that distinctive smell of fake-ness about it. I think it might react to something in my skin as my friend and I both used it and it definitely smells stronger on me than on her. 

I might have to go for the Jergans after all but if that smells too I think I'm going to give up 

Tracey 

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## RedHead (May 13, 2006)

It's a booth; you apply an applicator to your cuticles, put on a hair net and it sprays you from all sides. It makes a noise and you raise your arms to make sure to get all your areas.

I personally love it and think it's well worth the money to get a pretty tan for a couple weeks. It drys instantly and then you don't shower until the next day.

Tips; exfoliate, exfoliate, exfoliate and shave really good.


----------



## BeaBea (May 13, 2006)

I confess I hadn't thought of going to an automated booth. Redhead, do you think an SS Sized person would get a good result in one? Anyone else got any feedback on that..? 

I have had a 'person-operated' spray tan before but standing in front of the staff in a g-string and nothing else was a bit daunting. The results were good but it made the whole experience a bit of an ordeal rather than just fun.

Aaah, I'm conflicted. I dont like the fake tan smell on me but I LOVE the effect.

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Jes (May 13, 2006)

About the jergens--for me, it DID show up darker in some spots and lighter in others, even though i used it straight out of the shower on moist skin, and rubbed it in well, etc. It wasn't, however, orange-y, which so many of these products are. The smell wasn't bad, bt wasn't great. I wonder if using it WITH another lotion would break down the colorizing portion of the Jergens? I think it'll take some getting used to, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> About the jergens--for me, it DID show up darker in some spots and lighter in others, even though i used it straight out of the shower on moist skin, and rubbed it in well, etc. It wasn't, however, orange-y, which so many of these products are. The smell wasn't bad, bt wasn't great. I wonder if using it WITH another lotion would break down the colorizing portion of the Jergens? I think it'll take some getting used to, but it's worth a shot.




I've been using the Jergens too and I can't see a difference. Of course I didn't take a "before" pic but honestly my skin doesn't look any darker. Are you applying the lotion twice a day or just once? I have been using it only once a day, in the evening and using my regular lotion in the morning because I wasn't sure about putting makeup on top of the Jergens. I even bought for medium skin tone although I think I am fairly pale. I figured that by picking the darker shake it would guarantee results. 

Help a gal out folks, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Jes (May 13, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I've been using the Jergens too and I can't see a difference. Of course I didn't take a "before" pic but honestly my skin doesn't look any darker. Are you applying the lotion twice a day or just once? I have been using it only once a day, in the evening and using my regular lotion in the morning because I wasn't sure about putting makeup on top of the Jergens. I even bought for medium skin tone although I think I am fairly pale. I figured that by picking the darker shake it would guarantee results.
> 
> Help a gal out folks, what am I doing wrong?



i saw a difference after 1 app., but I'm using it on my body, not my face. I don't have the face product. Your face probably has enough sun on it to already have some color, whereas my legs are like fish underbelly white.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> i saw a difference after 1 app., but I'm using it on my body, not my face. I don't have the face product. Your face probably has enough sun on it to already have some color, whereas my legs are like fish underbelly white.



Well shoot - I don't know about color on the face -- maybe my lovely red cheeks scare off any sign of lovely bronze color. HAHA.

And just legs? Try an entire body of bright white wonder! Maybe I should start working on the Jergens for the body so I don't scare or worse blind people in Vegas!!


----------



## RedHead (May 13, 2006)

Well regarding the booth....it was about 8 x 12 so I don't see a problem with fitting into it....when I say booth...not like a tanning booth at all.


----------



## Carol W. (May 13, 2006)

My fair skin is naturally rosy, and I like it that way, so I stopped seeking out the sun-and tanners-years ago. A smart decision on my part, since I take several meds that warn of limiting sun exposure! But I do like to see that "sun-kissed" look on others, it's very becoming and looks great with summer clothes. I myself love to sit outside, but never in direct sunlight, only in the shade!


----------



## The Nutcracker (May 30, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Redhead,
> 
> Mystic Tan? Is it self applied or is it one where someone else sprays you? It definitely gives you a lovely effect, I would never have guessed yours wasn't natural.
> 
> ...



Do you mean a smell that's present just while you're wearing the lotion, or a smell that's there even after you've bathed? I swear these fake tanners leave a smell that's embedded in my skin until the color fades away. So even after I've bathed, there's still a slightly odd smell to my skin. I can't decide if it bothers me enough not to use the subtle tanning moisturizers.


----------



## BeaBea (May 30, 2006)

The Nutcracker said:


> fake tanners leave a smell that's embedded in my skin until the color fades away.



Yes!!! Exactly that! Thank heavens, I thought I was the only one!
Thank you for that
Tracey xx


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 30, 2006)

Really? I never noticed it. But then I don't have a very good sense of smell.

I wonder if it's the dyes they use? (Scary thought...)


----------



## crazygrad (May 30, 2006)

Tracey,
i Lurve your new pic!


----------



## BeaBea (May 30, 2006)

Miss Vickie,
I think it might be a skin chemistry thing. Perfumes can go super-sweet on my skin too so maybe I'm just a bit off compared to the norm? I agree though, the thought of the chemicals is quite a scary one.



crazygrad said:


> Tracey,
> i Lurve your new pic!



Thank you  It's a classic case of a major change going on in my life so a major change happening to my hair. I've had about 9 inches cut off the length and dyed it a new colour and I love it!

Tracey xx


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 30, 2006)

*I am afraid I have had only bad experiences with Fake Bakes as I call them. The only thing that ever came close to working on me was a sunless tanning milk by Clarins. Awfully expensive. Nice smell, but like all of the others I've tried I ended up a rather odd shade of dirty. Just not as filthy as the other brands made me.

I truly hope you find something that works. I have resigned myself to be being ghostly for the remainder of my years.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Sassy (Jun 6, 2006)

I am late lol tracy I was just looking up the spray tanning booths lol them tans last 7 days before fading they say, to me thats like expensive for only 7 days!
And now u got me smelling my arms coz I am doing the holiday skin thing lol
Dont u think it smells like watermelon?
lol or is that just me?
lol

ever thought of getting the home spray tan stuff?
u see em in argos babyliss has one u would need a hand round the back but its at home so alot easier i have thought about getting one but don;t trust ppl to spray the back for me lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 6, 2006)

Don't know if anyone else mentioned it yet, but my friend (Delaney) used the Jergens, then tried the Dove variety, and she's switched over to the Dove now completely because the smell is better, and she thinks it's actually a better lotion on top of it. 


Soooo, pretty sure I'm going to give the Dove variety a shot. 

Here's a link - http://www.dove.us/your_skin/energy_glow_tanning_lotion.asp


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Sassy! Welcome babe!

I have looked at the home kits but I agree, unless you and a mate can split the cost and then promise to do each other it just wouldnt work...

And the watermelon thing? Definitely not on me, smells more like bleach and creosote on my skin... 

Tracey xx


----------



## Jes (Jun 7, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> And the watermelon thing? Definitely not on me, smells more like bleach and creosote on my skin...
> 
> Tracey xx



Hmmn, oddly enough, that's what a night of sex smells like, on me.



bwahahaha.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> Hmmn, oddly enough, that's what a night of sex smells like, on me.



I'm no expert, but are you SURE you're doing it right?

Tracey xx


----------



## Jes (Jun 7, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I'm no expert, but are you SURE you're doing it right?
> 
> Tracey xx


I guess I can't be, no....but practice makes perfect!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 26, 2006)

I tried the Jergen's for light skin. Sometime this afternoon when I was at work, I turned orange. It is a very unusual color, and kind of splotchy. Any one have any advice on, ummm, de-tanning?


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry I'm so late to post. I just saw the new addition to the thread...

The only thing I would recommend would be to exfoliate as much as possible. I know the fake tans never last on me very long because I shave every day... (I know; I'm a freak. I have stubble issues) and taking off that top layer of skin should do the trick. 

I hope it helps!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 28, 2006)

Esme said:


> Sorry I'm so late to post. I just saw the new addition to the thread...
> 
> The only thing I would recommend would be to exfoliate as much as possible. I know the fake tans never last on me very long because I shave every day... (I know; I'm a freak. I have stubble issues) and taking off that top layer of skin should do the trick.
> 
> I hope it helps!


 
Thanks Esme! I use one of those puff things that scrub, my next thought is to try one of those salt or sugar scrubs. <I don't have the patience to shave every day lol>


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 28, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Thanks Esme! I use one of those puff things that scrub, my next thought is to try one of those salt or sugar scrubs. <I don't have the patience to shave every day lol>


lemon juice supposedly will take it off


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Thanks Esme! I use one of those puff things that scrub, my next thought is to try one of those salt or sugar scrubs. <I don't have the patience to shave every day lol>




Sugar scrubs are the BEST!!! That should do the trick  Good thinking.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 29, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> lemon juice supposedly will take it off


 
Okay then, sugar scrub, check, lemon, check. I know what I will be doing tomorrow


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is my tanning issue...I could lay out in the sun until my face and arms are lobster red and my legs would still be ghost white. I've tried the Tan in a Bottle routine and it was ok but not as nice as I would have liked. Soooooo, has anyone tried going tanning at a tanning salon like Hollywood Tan or anything like that? I would go but my fear is being nekkid in a booth or bed that might be too small for me. And what about (ok embarrassing part here) creases? I have folds that the sun (real & fake) won't reach. Would that look stupid being tan just in certain areas? Any advise out there?


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

I haven't tried them Nancy. I'd be nervous too. I made peace with my Casper-like qualities a long time ago, but sometimes I wonder "what if" about tans. 

Someone on here recommended the spray on tanning booths. That might be a less traumatic thing to try. Just a thought.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 29, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Here is my tanning issue...I could lay out in the sun until my face and arms are lobster red and my legs would still be ghost white. I've tried the Tan in a Bottle routine and it was ok but not as nice as I would have liked. Soooooo, has anyone tried going tanning at a tanning salon like Hollywood Tan or anything like that? I would go but my fear is being nekkid in a booth or bed that might be too small for me. And what about (ok embarrassing part here) creases? I have folds that the sun (real & fake) won't reach. Would that look stupid being tan just in certain areas? Any advise out there?


 
so bad for your skin are these tanning beds/booths! I have so much damage from my years of trying to keep a nice even tan. I would say try the spray on tan and save your skin!


----------

